# API-brand 'Quick Start'



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

I already use API Stress Coat+, Ammo-Lock, PimaFix and MelaFix in my tanks, and I was wondering if their new product 'Quick Start' is worth the $15 for an 8-ounce bottle. It claims to eliminate the need for tank cycling because it contains nitrifyng bacteria and stuff. You can just put it in and toss the fish in right after it. Has anybody tried it?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

These "bacteria in a bottle" schemes don't work. So, don't waste your money on these things, just a word of warning MelaFix may do more harm than good, contains Tea Tree Oil that may damage the labyrinthine organ inside Bettas.

You'll have to cycle the old fashion way.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1. If you really want to use one of the "Fix" medications, use BettaFix, which is much more diluted, so a slight overdose is less likely to result in tragedy. Personally, I wouldn't use it at all - it doesn't seem to do anything that clean warm water and IAL can't - but I would definitely steer clear of the stronger ones for labyrinth fish. 

Yeah, I wouldn't bother with bacteria-in-a-bottle.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

On "Tanked" (the TV show), I saw the guys pouring in a liquid from a gallon bottle. They called it nitrifying bacteria and said something about it cycling the tank within hours. As you know, they stock immediately after filling.

Now these fellows may be a bit goofy, but they're pros who really know their business.

I wonder what they're using.

Anyway, the secret to quick cycling is seed bacteria from an established tank (filter media or substrate). Combined with high temps (>85*) and lots of flow and aeration, you can get cycled in less than two weeks.


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

So if I use a sponge that has been sitting in my established tank for a while, I can plop it in the new tank and be ready to go in a week or so? (I'm using sponge as a filter baffle atm)


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep! It varies a little depending on your pH and GH, I've been told.

Using a handful of established gravel, I cycle my first 5g in 12 days. 

I used that same handful in my bubble filter, while adding an underwater filter and about 6 cu in of filter foam in the high flow area; ran it up to 85* and had it cycled in 10 days. Both are bare-bottom tanks.

Btw, the use of extra foam, high temp, lots of flow and plenty aeration was suggested to me by Thunderloon--- may his shade ever increase.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Just want to point out- tetra quick start and seachem stability are the only two products of this nature that aren't considered a rip off. They actually contain the proper bacteria. Of course if it's been sitting too long unfed they do die off.
Adding anything new to the tank produces neglible bacteria.. If a tank is fully balanced with the proper amount of bacteria, why would more appear as excess? Snipping off the old sponge will jump start the cycle though, as will a bit of gravel from the established tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I haven't tried it myself, but here's a link to another forum about a product called Bio-Spira:

Bio-Spira: Have you used it? - UltimateBettas

I usually used filter media from an established tank and could get a good cycle going in less than 2 weeks, sometimes much sooner


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

BioSpira is supposed to be the best on the market, but is apparently extremely hard to get hold of.  Marine people love it.


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

Sweet, thanks guys! And thanks for the info about the 'Fix products...I still have tons left since I bought big bottles way back when, but I'll look out for better meds to use in the sorority I'm planning for this summer. You said it was tea tree oil? I'll steerclear of that from now on. Too bad about the bio-spira, thoug :/ I've seen some of that brand's products at my LPS; maybe, just maybe, they have it.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Carl Strohmeyer recommends Stability, but just to help the cycle along. He's a pro.

And here's the stuff the "Tanked" guys use for their tanks. Called "Colony"

Colony | Acrylic Tank Manufacturing

Don't know what it costs. My ammonia cost me $11.00. My bacteria was free.


----------

